# rhetts wma on the altamaha and dog



## agcathobbs (Sep 18, 2009)

i took a trip last year for the first time to brunswick with intentions to hunt on rhetts but couldnt get the boat across so instead went to the quota hunt.well i plan on going back this year with a boat i can get across the dike and hunt but i was wondering peoples opinion on taking my lab, just dont seen right without her. if yall dont mind would like to know what others do and your opinions. thanks


----------



## quackwacker (Sep 18, 2009)

be careful, the reeds there will cut their feet all to pieces.

Good Luck!


----------



## Twenty five ought six (Sep 18, 2009)

The reeds are the least of your worries.

If there hasn't been a hard frost, the gators will be out, and they think a dog is mighty tasty.

I hunted that area for years, and no way I would take my dog out.


----------



## Golden BB (Sep 18, 2009)

No way that dog should ever be in there.  We go get our own birds and leave the dogs at the house.


----------



## Nitro (Sep 18, 2009)

Agreed.

There is more than one reptile living there.


----------



## agcathobbs (Sep 18, 2009)

yeah gators is mainly what i wanted to know about cause at seminole i have to be very cousious, no long retrieves and dont send her out if i dont feel comfortable. its hard to find i place to hunt and i can actually hunt my dog and not worry


----------



## Golden BB (Sep 18, 2009)

agcathobbs said:


> yeah gators is mainly what i wanted to know about cause at seminole i have to be very cousious, no long retrieves and dont send her out if i dont feel comfortable. its hard to find i place to hunt and i can actually hunt my dog and not worry




That place doesn't exist in this state.


----------



## LightningRod (Sep 18, 2009)

Golden BB said:


> That place doesn't exist in this state.



Never seen a gator above macon


----------



## Timber Cruiser (Sep 18, 2009)

I'm pretty much in the woods every day and the furthest north I've ever seen a gator is Taliaferro County on the Geech.


----------



## agcathobbs (Sep 18, 2009)

yeah i knew i had to head north if i wanted to use my dog in duck hunting your guy mind giving a few ideas in north ga i could go not asking for hony wholes but this year im wanting to get out and hit knew places cause of this dang duck hunting disease i have


----------



## LightningRod (Sep 18, 2009)

http://lmgtfy.com/?q=georgia+wma


----------



## agcathobbs (Sep 18, 2009)

i guess that means look and find out. i know but i just wondered of any lakes like seminole you can go to and not have to be on a wma


----------



## LightningRod (Sep 18, 2009)

http://lmgtfy.com/?q=georgia+lakes+map


----------



## agcathobbs (Sep 18, 2009)

ok i went and looked how bout west point lake any good hunting possably for me and dog


----------



## LightningRod (Sep 18, 2009)

Really???


----------



## LightningRod (Sep 18, 2009)

wow...


----------



## agcathobbs (Sep 18, 2009)

man i aint trying to take no ones hunting place im someone trying to learn more anyone that can help me im willing to put you in a wood duck whole of your dreams for some help i just want to get out of my area and hunt but i do appriciate the help i have gotten


----------



## LightningRod (Sep 18, 2009)

I'm not worried about a wood duck but thanks. What more do you want? You have a map of all the WMA's and lakes. Go to the DNR website and see which one's you can waterfowl hunt. Spend a weekend at one, and you'll have most of it figured out.

Finding your own spot is part of it. I drive 4hrs a day to kill ducks. I haven't gotten the first lead from someone out here, but I did spend 2 straight days on the net researching, and 2 days and 3 tanks of gas scouting.

You have to work for public birds anywhere


----------



## Golden BB (Sep 18, 2009)

agcathobbs said:


> man i aint trying to take no ones hunting place *im someone trying to learn more *anyone that can help me im willing to put you in a wood duck whole of your dreams for some help i just want to get out of my area and hunt but i do appriciate the help i have gotten




You've already been given great advice, I guess it just wasn't obvious.  Pick a lake and go scout.  It's simple really.  You've got a good list to start and it should keep you busy for awhile.


----------



## agcathobbs (Sep 18, 2009)

yall have given alot of help and thanks i know your have to work for it heck i bust my butt after work everyday just for getting doves in a field just after my trip last year to rhetts i decided i needed to study harder that was an expensive weekend and i really didnt every get to pull my gun out of tearing everything up couldnt get into rhetts after finding out just time to go the tide bout had me stuck there all night but its funny know and its part of hunting but thanks yall and good like this year


----------



## Nitro (Sep 18, 2009)

*Here is why.........*

no Retriever is safe on the FL,GA, SC or AL coast............

They love a Lab for dinner (or breakfast)......

I'd rather lose a Teal than my dog...


----------



## agcathobbs (Sep 18, 2009)

k thanks for the tips


----------



## Golden BB (Sep 18, 2009)

Nitro, who's lizard ?


----------



## Nitro (Sep 18, 2009)

Golden BB said:


> Nitro, who's lizard ?



Some of the LC young bucks we hunt with......the story isn't ready for internet publication 

The rumor of the 18 footer they stuck first is merely a rumor..............

I know that I don't want to tangle with either. 

Dusty, I will call you for a Gator fry if we kill the one that we have seen eating deer and hog guts at the club........... he's probably "only" a 10 -12 footer....

Scary lizard.... Needless to say, our dogs don't swim in the Edisto..


----------



## Golden BB (Sep 18, 2009)

Going to be chasing them next weekend if you want to go.  Got an open spot


----------



## Dustin Pate (Sep 18, 2009)

agcathobbs said:


> ok i went and looked how bout west point lake any good hunting possably for me and dog



Not if you already have a wood duck hole of your dreams. You can find other ducks at times but I wouldn't drive there from your location.


----------



## DUD (Sep 18, 2009)

Timber Cruiser said:


> I'm pretty much in the woods every day and the furthest north I've ever seen a gator is Taliaferro County on the Geech.




Theres no gators in Taliaferro county unless they were planted there.


----------



## Timber Cruiser (Sep 19, 2009)

DUD said:


> Theres no gators in Taliaferro county unless they were planted there.



May very well have been planted there Dud.  Heck, we had 2 in the Wilkes County Watershed a couple of years ago.  Those had to have been released.


----------



## SFM1975 (Sep 19, 2009)

I guess all those guys in Louisiana don't really care about their dogs then do they?  They hunt with dogs all the time.  They are reptiles remember.  Once it gets cold they pretty much hibernate.  Don't know about early in the season though.  If you want to kill ducks in GA you need to go to Lake Lanier.  That place is covered up with them.


----------



## Skyjacker (Sep 20, 2009)

I hunt there all the time.  Its an hour away.  I bring my lab all the time.  If its cold the gators are hold up and you don't have to worry about it.  If its unseasonably warm, you just need to be on the lookout.


----------



## agcathobbs (Sep 20, 2009)

is skyjacker talking about altamaha that he takes his dog to?


----------



## Skyjacker (Sep 21, 2009)

agcathobbs said:


> is skyjacker talking about altamaha that he takes his dog to?



I'm talking about Rhetts WMA which is right off the mouth of the Altamaha.


----------



## tgw925 (Sep 21, 2009)

Hunted Rhetts saturday morning after gator hunting all night. It was us and another boat. All 6 of us had to help eachother across the levy because it was low tide. Not the funnest thing to do but ill do alot to kill some ducks


----------



## LightningRod (Sep 21, 2009)

tgw925 said:


> Hunted Rhetts saturday morning after gator hunting all night. It was us and another boat. All 6 of us had to help eachother across the levy because it was low tide. Not the funnest thing to do but ill do alot to kill some ducks



How many did yall kill?


----------



## Skyjacker (Sep 21, 2009)

tgw925 said:


> Hunted Rhetts saturday morning after gator hunting all night. It was us and another boat. All 6 of us had to help eachother across the levy because it was low tide. Not the funnest thing to do but ill do alot to kill some ducks



Did you see any teal?  When does early teal season go out.  My wife is about to have our second child so I've had to cancel on this early season.  But I would love to hear some positive reports.


----------



## DuckGodLiaison (Sep 21, 2009)

I was with TGW and we saw teal, but didnt have many buzz close enough.  We hunted Rhett's pool 2 and 3 Sat morning.  We did get on a gator Sat night and managed to pull in a 8.5 footer......not the biggest, but we were happy.  That place is INFESTED with gators.....I would never put my dog in that water during early teal season.....heck, I was kinda hesitant of stepping in!  I'm not sure about late season.......i'm sure their not as active......might be ok.


----------



## agcathobbs (Sep 21, 2009)

thanks everyone for the info


----------



## Skyjacker (Sep 21, 2009)

Let me clarify something.  I would never take my dog there during early teal season, but she has gone in that water 50 times over in her lifetime without incident in the regular season.

Also, just FYI, it takes a full grown bull gator to go after a full grown labrador.  Those little skinny 8' gators won't go after a dog.  At least based on what I've seen over the years.  Gators are really weary of human activity and aren't all that aggressive, but you do have your ocassional culprit that breaks the mold.  The gators I worry about are these 10' + monsters.  I had my dog retrieve a duck on an embankment 10' from a 5 foot gator in the water.  The gator ran off at the dogs presence.


----------



## MudDucker (Sep 22, 2009)

Skyjacker said:


> Let me clarify something.  I would never take my dog there during early teal season, but she has gone in that water 50 times over in her lifetime without incident in the regular season.
> 
> Also, just FYI, it takes a full grown bull gator to go after a full grown labrador.  Those little skinny 8' gators won't go after a dog.  At least based on what I've seen over the years.  Gators are really weary of human activity and aren't all that aggressive, but you do have your ocassional culprit that breaks the mold.  The gators I worry about are these 10' + monsters.  I had my dog retrieve a duck on an embankment 10' from a 5 foot gator in the water.  The gator ran off at the dogs presence.



Hmmmm, I can tell you for sure that I've had a gator as small as 6' go after a lab.  He might have caught her, but somehow a duck landed close and the pattern of #4's seem to bother the little fella.


----------



## Cygnus (Sep 23, 2009)

*Gator City*

If it hasn't been cold for a spell,  be careful hunting Rhetts Island.  I would definitely not take my lab there before a good hard freeze.  I don't know how big a gator has to be to grab a mutt, but I've seen a few gators on the dikes that would probably not hesitate to attack a water buffalo.   Also, although I haven't seen any buzz worms out there myself, I've often heard they are plentiful.


----------

